

Easy Math Problem in www.elpais.com  - mathproblem

This is the problem:<p>Colour with red or blue the numbers in a wall clock in such a way that there are six red and six blue numbers.  You must demonstrate that there is a line that divides the clock in two such that each zone has 3 red and 3 blue numbers.<p>Using python is a five or six lines of code, but prove it mathematically.
======
riffraff
I believe you're missing some restriction, otherwise this is provable by
simply drawing a line from 12 to 6, then color 1,2,3,7,8,9 red and
4,5,6,10,11,12 blue.

~~~
mathproblem
You must prove that for any colouring with red and blue, six red and six blue,
there is a line that divides the clock such that in each half there are three
red and three blue numbers.

